# How do I check my CPU for Hyper-Threading compatibility



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hi 
I am not very good with the tech stuff, But I noticed the other day in BIOS that HT is not enabled on my PC. How do I find out if my CPU has HT compatibility??

My System is a DELL 8300
P4 3.2

I can't find anyway of checking & I don't want to enable it in BIOS in case I screw things up.*


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You can down load the free edition of everest *HERE*
One the main screen you can click on *mainboard*, then *CPU* and it should tell you


----------



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*Thanks for the fast reply ... will check it out :grin: 

Cheers m8*


----------



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4A, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)

CPU Alias	Northwood, A80532

CPU Stepping	D1

Instruction Set	x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2

Original Clock	3200 MHz

Engineering Sample	No

L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions

L1 Data Cache	8 KB

L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)*

*Does this mean NO HT ??*


----------



## TKD2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, if i recall correctly - all northwoods have HT so you're in luck


----------



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*Ok so its looking good .... but 2 questions 

- What difference does HT make? 

-If I enable it and my CPU ain't HT Compatible will it do any damage ?*


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

TKD2 said:


> Yes, if i recall correctly - all northwoods have HT so you're in luck


My wifes computer is running a 2.8 northwood which does not have hyper threading.

If you have the option to turn hyper threading on in the bios then your cpu will be HT as if it was not the option would be grey'd out so to speak or just not there. There is a benifit in using hyper threading and I think it comes in if you multi task a lot, Dual channel memory also run well with hyper threading


----------



## TKD2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Heh, sorry for the misinformation - I guess my memory is not what it once was :tongue:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you can also use this id program from the intel site and it will tell you if your processor is HT or not, just to put your mind at ease

The second tab down will list if it is HT or not


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

TKD2 said:


> Heh, sorry for the misinformation - I guess my memory is not what it once was :tongue:


LOL, I know what you mean :laugh:


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

blackduck30 said:


> My wifes computer is running a 2.8 northwood which does not have hyper threading.
> 
> If you have the option to turn hyper threading on in the bios then your cpu will be HT as if it was not the option would be grey'd out so to speak or just not there. There is a benifit in using hyper threading and I think it comes in if you multi task a lot, Dual channel memory also run well with hyper threading


My GX260 is the same way...Northwood 3.2 was the first DELL used for HT, and it's enabled in the BIOS or in a newer bios...flashing a DELL is not all that fun...if you mess up you need to get a new mainboard as there is no recovery procedure.

There is a DELL forum, and they have some info on it...

MD


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a Intel download which is specifically written to check for HT availability. To use HT you need a CPU, Motherboard, BIOS, and OS which support it.

Here's the link for the download:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...SFullName=Windows*+XP+Home+Edition&submit=Go!

Derek


----------



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*tested it .. ok ..... Turned it on and it all loaded up fine ..... Ht works on my PC .... BUT !!!! it seemed slower .... I started getting a few errors at random .... slow as in REALLY slow .... Back to Bios ... Disabled HT .... ok that sucks. 

Thanks for help guys .... yes MY CPU is HT Enable ... But it sucks so I kinda wish I never really bothered at all .... lol*


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Not that this helps - but i read a lot of articles and peoples posts in computer related forums over the past 1year+ mentioning DELL computer systems with HT disabled. I've never found a definite explanation why this is the fact but when you read between the lines (and your case proves this) they do it because HT causes too many problems. It seems to be caused by issues with the chipsets on the super-cheap motherboards from 3rd party manufacturers that DELL uses. Sad but true.

You could always save up some money - replace the case and motherboard and buy one that supports HT correctly. Of course the big questions is - is it really worth it. Probably not because HT doesnt boost performance nearly as much as Intel would like to make everyone believe.
So in the end your really not missing out on much.


----------



## lbpureblade (Apr 4, 2005)

*To be honest I was thinking of a new case and Motherboard as I have been having some random Blue Screen issues also which I think are partly due to the crap motherboard ... So I guess they might be ordered sooner rather than later. 

Thanks for comments all *


----------



## Embrey (Jan 28, 2011)

This is my Dell gx280 System Requirement Please tell me that my pc have Hyper-Threading or Not. And it play intel core2duo games or not please Sir Tell me.

CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4 530, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Alias	Prescott
CPU Stepping	E0
Instruction Set	x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	14x / 15x
Engineering Sample	No
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache	16K
L2 Cache	1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)


----------



## Embrey (Jan 28, 2011)

and Sir iam waiting for your reply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This thread is about 5 yrs. old. Starting a new thread would have been a better option to get an answer. Yes, your CPU is HT capable.
Open Device manager and look for "Procesors"-clik on the + sign-If HT is enabled it will show two processors.


----------



## jehanzeb007 (Aug 18, 2011)

hello my pc is dell optiplex gx270 with 1283 mb DDR1 Ram P 4 2.66GHz
how to check that my PC has HT compatibilty


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jehanzeb007 said:


> hello my pc is dell optiplex gx270 with 1283 mb DDR1 Ram P 4 2.66GHz
> how to check that my PC has HT compatibilty


----------

